# Homestead for sale in Cohocton, NY $350K



## parchmentpen (Aug 7, 2011)

We are selling our homestead in Cohocton, New York which is located in the Finger Lakes region. It is located an hour south of Rochester, 30 minutes north/west of Corning, 15 minutes from Naples, and 2 miles from the village of Cohocton. Our place is just minutes from I-390, and yet VERY private and secluded. We have one neighbor down the road who resides here only in the summer, and the 3M Hunting Club at the end of the road.
We have117 Acres, 1600+ sqft home, a large 2-story barn, multiple springs, 2 ponds, a creek that runs year-round, woods that are a mixture of hardwood, pines, and apples, 16x24 attached greenhouse, 30x72 hoophouse, a porch off of the pantry, garden shed, wood shed, a functioning outhouse, and a duck/chicken coop along the creek.
Our place can easily be converted to living off-grid. We have hook-ups in the kitchen for a propane refrigerator and stove, a cookstove, and the house is heated with both the cookstove and another wood stove in the master bedroom. All of the water to the house and barn is from an Artesian well which is gravity/spring-fed, so no water pump is needed. The Artesian well has never run dry, even in the driest summers. The water tastes great!!!
We have an orchard and numerous gardens which include: vegetables, herbs, shrubs, roses, perennials, etc. There are approximately 4 Â½ acres already fenced in for pasture with more acreage that can be fenced. We have successfully grown/raised almost all of our own food. (We currently have cows, sheep, rabbits, ducks, chickens.)
The following is a list of our fruits, nuts, and berries (All of which are bearing fruit!):

Strawberries, Raspberries, Blackberries, Black-Raspberries, (45) Blueberries, Currants, Gooseberries, Grapes, Rhubarb, Hardy Kiwi, (1) Nectarine, (2) Apricot, (2) Sour Cherries, (2) Sweet Cherries, (3) Filbert/Hazelnuts, (12) Plums, (12) Pears, and 100+ Apples of many varieties! 

The rooms in the house include:
Mud/Laundry Room
Pantry
Large open kitchen with cathedral ceiling
Library
1 Â½ Bathrooms
2 Bedrooms on the second floor
Master Bedroom w/wood stove and cathedral ceiling
A small room that we use as a weight room/den
Unfinished basement with a dirt floor
And a 16x24 attached greenhouse


By using the link [ame]http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=3535+oilwell+hollow+rd+cohocton&aq=&sll=42.746632,-75.770041&sspn=6.267889,9.876709&vpsrc=0&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=3535+Oil+Well+Hollow+Rd,+Cohocton,+New+York+14826&ll=42.491403,-77.522535&spn=0.012294,0.01929&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A[/ame], you can get a birds-eye view of our homestead. Our property lies on both sides of this very quiet road - ~80 acres on the north side of the road (which has the fenced in pastures) and ~40 on the south side (which is mostly wooded and has a nice old logging access road). 3535 Oil Well Hollow Road, Cohocton, New York.

Pictures can be seen on http://murrayhomestead.shutterfly.com/


----------



## parchmentpen (Aug 7, 2011)

We have changed the price to $289,000 for our homestead with approximately 80 acres. We have 40 more acres directly across the road available for $1700/acre.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

Just wanted to say I love your place! I wish it was closer to the hudson valley


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Just beautiful and a homesteaders dream, wish you the best in getting your home and property sold! It is evident a lot of work went was put in...

Why are you selling?


----------



## parchmentpen (Aug 7, 2011)

My husband has lost his job with Kodak, and three of our boys are leaving home. We would like to scale back.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that place looks like heaven!!!! SO beautiful.


----------

